# flag-proffer



## iulia19

As vrea sa stiu cum se traduce "flag-proffer" in limba romana sau cel putin la ce se refera, ca rol are intr-un ceremonial militar. Contextul in care l-am gasit este urmatorul: Flag proffer takes position with organisations colours (receives from flag bearer)". Sau: Flag is taken from proffer by outgoing commander and relinquished to presiding officer. Si "Proffer returns flag to bearer".
Cu siguranta nu este acelasi lucru cu flag-bearer.


----------



## irinet

Părerea mea personală este că se referă la persoana care, în mod oficial, are rolul de a  proteja drapelul.


----------



## farscape

După cum spun şi cei de pe forumul EO, _proffer_ ca substantiv ar  fi ofertă şi nu cel care oferă. Din descriere nu prea văd legătura cu  apărarea steagului ci mai mult persoana care oferă, înmânează steagul  ofiţerului superior/comandant. 

Ne-ar trebui mai mult context ca să dezbatem ca lumea  - nu găsesc termenul pe 'Net...

Best,
.


----------



## alicip

"Flag proffer" ar putea fi tradus cu "cel ce primește drapelul de la portdrapel". Nu ştiu dacă are o denumire specifică în limba română.
http://6dorobanti.ro/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1225700035


----------

